# naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")



## axel25 (17. Mai 2011)

*naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

Hallo Leute,

nachdem mir mein Freund nun Viedos von Magnetmotoren, die genaue Bezeichnung ist mir unbekannt, gezeigt und ich bereits in diversen (Wissenschafts-)Magazinen am Bahnhof davon gelesen habe, wollte ich wissen, wie das funktionieren könnte. Soweit ich das gelesen habe, kann man sich sowas nämlich durchaus selbst bauen, dementsprechend interessant wäre es zum Beispiel für ein Schulprojekt.

Hat einer von euch eine Ahnung, wie die Dinger funktionieren?

MfG
Alex

PS: Ein Video dazu.


----------



## Uter (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Sieht nach perpetuum mobile aus. Falls es eins sein soll, dann ist es ein fake.


----------



## broesel88 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Das sieht schwer nach nem Fake aus.
Wenn man sich mal die Beschreibung unter dem Video durchliest, ist das eigentlich klar. Mal frei übersetzt und zusammengefasst:
Das Ding läuft (nahezu) unendlich lange, gibt dabei genug Energie für den eigenen Haushalt ab, und braucht keine externe Energiequelle. Und natürlich wissen die bösen kapitalistischen Firmen schon lange wie das geht, würden dann aber ja kein Geld mehr verdienen.


----------



## Operator (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Wie das video sagt ist das nen magnet der angezogen bzw abgestoßen wird .
Ob es funzt ka selbst wenn es funtktioniert, wie brösel sagt hat der Kapitalismus seinen Finger drauf.


----------



## axel25 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Es ist kein perpetuum-mobile, da es Energie, die im Raum existiert, nutzt.

Ein Fake ist es soweit ich weiß nicht. Geforscht wird daran wohl seit Jahren, und wie gesagt, ich hab auch schon in merhren Magazinen, denen man eigentlich trauen kann, davon gelesen.

Daher halt meine Frage, wie funktioniert das im Genauen?


----------



## Gast XXXX (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Welche Energie nutzt es denn??? 

Vakuumenergie/Nullpunktenergie?  Danach wird auch seit Jahren geforscht und Energie entsteht nicht aus dem "Nichts" auf unserer Erde, aber ich tröste dich wenn du genaueres wissen willst schau mal in die Bücherliste des Koop-Verlages die haben genug die sich damit beschäftigen!


----------



## Fragile Heart (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Naja, wir leben ja nicht in einen Energie freien Raum. Um uns herum gibt es unmengen an Energie, du muss sie nur nutzbar machen.


----------



## Arthuriel (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Hmm, zum Thema Raumenergie fallen mir gerade zwei Artikel ein, die zu dem Thema passen.

Freie Energie

Freie-Energie-Geschäftsmodelle

Für mich hört sich das eher nach der "Jemand hat ein Produkt erfunden, das ein oder mehre Probleme der Menschheit auf einmal lösen kann, aber von den bösen Großkonzernen unterdrückt wird" - Masche an, um ein zweifelhaftes Gerät an den Mann zu bringen, das allerhöchstens im Portemonnaie des Kunden einen freien Raum hinterlässt. Als Extra wird dann teilweise nochmal darauf hingewiesen, dass angeblich hunderte solcher Maschinen schon im Einsatz seien und das sowas bald der große Renner sein werde. Allerdings stellt sich dann im Nachhinein heraus, dass das nur Luftschlösser waren und das die einzigen Gewinner nur die Vermarkter waren, die dann aufgeflogen sind oder das der Erscheinungstermin des Produkts immer wieder verschoben wird (siehe Link 2 in diesem Post).

P.S.: Welche Magazine vom Bahnhof meinst du denn zum Beispiel?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



Operator schrieb:


> Wie das video sagt ist das nen magnet der angezogen bzw abgestoßen wird .



Ein Magnet wird entweder angezogen - oder abgestoßen. Ohne eine aktiven Wechsel der einwirkenden Kraft (aktiv = wo auch immer die herkommt, da wird Energie eingesetzt) aber immer nur eins. Und eine z.B. Anziehung ist noch keine Energie, sondern nur eine Kraft. Um sie zu nutzen müsste man dem Magneten erlauben, der Kraft zu folgen - und das geht genau einmal. Sobald er sich den maximal möglichen Weg bewegt hat, ist schluss. Man hat nur eine Form von Lageenergie verbraucht, aber nichts aus dem nichts erzeugt.




axel25 schrieb:


> Ein Fake ist es soweit ich weiß nicht. Geforscht wird daran wohl seit Jahren, und wie gesagt, ich hab auch schon in merhren Magazinen, denen man eigentlich trauen kann, davon gelesen.
> 
> Daher halt meine Frage, wie funktioniert das im Genauen?


 
"Forschen" habe ich daran noch nie jemanden gesehen. Es tauchen nur gelegentlich halbseidene "Bastler" mit fertigen Produkten auf, die sich keinerlei professionellen Tests stellen und keine wissenschaftlichen Funktionsbeschreibungen abliefern können (natürlich nur, damit ihnen keiner ihre Erfindung klaut - die sie aber merkwürdigerweise zum Wohle der Menschheit anpreisen...). Verschwinden tun Leute dann genauso schnell wieder, wie Beweise für Nazi-UFOs oder Außerirdische in *insertrandomplaceandtime*.

Was es gibt, was ein bißchen in die Richtung geht, ist die Nutzung von Energie aus elektromagnetischen Feldern / Radiowellen. Entweder auf kurze Entfernung gezielt (Induktionssysteme, z.B. Ladestationen der meisten wasserfesten elektrischen Geräte), auf längere Entfernung gezielt (drahtlose Energieübertragung, gelegentlich vorgeführt aber noch lange nicht alltagstauglich, mögliche Gesundheitsschäden unbekannt) oder ungezielt. Letzteres steht wohl kurz vor dem Durchbruch für Kleinstverbraucher, es wurden schon die ersten Startups mit Systemen gesichtet, die Handys aus dem alltäglichen Elektrosmog aufladen können.
Diese Techniken haben aber nichts mit "freier" oder "Raum" Energie zu tun. Sie verbrauchen schlichtweg Strahlungsenergie, die künstlich erzeugt wird. Sowas ist bereits seit den frühesten Radiosendern bekannt (genaugenommen macht ein Radioempfänger ja nichts anderes - bis zum verstärkenden Bereich wird der Strom "aus der Luft" abgegriffen). In Berlin wurden afaik Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts Gesetze erlassen, weil Kleingartenkolonien in der Nähe starker Sender ihre Glühbirnen über Antennen betrieben haben - mit dem Ergebniss, dass die Sender ihre Leistung noch weiter hochfahren mussten, weil ein Großteil in unmittelbarer Umgebung verschluckt wurde. (Heute nutzt afaik nur noch Radio Vatikan derartige Leistungen -das doppelte des italienischen Grenzwertes, aber Italien ist ein anderer Staat-, um aus der Nähe von Rom ein weltweit empfangbares Kurzwellenprogramm zu senden)


----------



## Uter (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Schau dir mal das Video an. So soll das ganze funktionieren. 

Das Problem ist offensichtlich: 
Wenn der Stabmagnet oben entsprechend der kleinen Magneten polarisiert ist, dann kann sich das Rad einmal drehen, aber an dem Punkt an dem die Magnete "springen" wird wieder genauso viel Energie verbraucht. Wie soll also der Stab hochgedrückt werden um Energie zu erzeugen?

Die einzige mir bekannte funktionsfähige Maschine, die in einer normalen Umgebung ewig laufen kann ist eine atmosphärische Uhr (die aber auch nur genug Energie umwandelt um eine Uhr anzutreiben und ziemlich teuer ist).


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Magnet wird entweder angezogen - oder abgestoßen. Ohne eine aktiven Wechsel der einwirkenden Kraft (aktiv = wo auch immer die herkommt, da wird Energie eingesetzt) aber immer nur eins. Und eine z.B. Anziehung ist noch keine Energie, sondern nur eine Kraft. Um sie zu nutzen müsste man dem Magneten erlauben, der Kraft zu folgen - und das geht genau einmal. Sobald er sich den maximal möglichen Weg bewegt hat, ist schluss. Man hat nur eine Form von Lageenergie verbraucht, aber nichts aus dem nichts erzeugt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke hat alles auf den Punkt gebracht.

Und ja, was der Vatikan mit Radio Vatikan macht ist ne RIESEN Sauerei.... Da kannst du mit allem möglichen und unmöglichen Radio hören, eigentlich alles was ein Lautsprecher hat 

Von Studien, die scheinbar zeigen, das die Rate an Missbildungen höher liegt als in Vergleichsgebiete ganz zu schweigen. Die Senden ja schon mit einem extrem starken Sender. Das ist nicht mehr lustig, und ich würde mir da wirklich Gedanken machen, wenn ich da in der Nähe wohne.

Dem Threadersteller kann ich noch folgendes empfehlen zu lesen. Gesetzte der Thermodynamik

Damit sollte dir dann klar sein, warum das so wie beschrieben nicht funktionieren kann....

Wie bereits mehrfach gesagt, das ist reine Abzocke, und nur einer hat einen Nutzen davon. Der "Hersteller", der hat dann nämlich einen vollen Geldbeutel, und die "Kunden" einen leeren.



Uter schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das Video an. So soll das ganze funktionieren.
> 
> Das Problem ist offensichtlich:
> Wenn der Stabmagnet oben entsprechend der kleinen Magneten polarisiert ist, dann kann sich das Rad einmal drehen, aber an dem Punkt an dem die Magnete "springen" wird wieder genauso viel Energie verbraucht. Wie soll also der Stab hochgedrückt werden um Energie zu erzeugen?
> ...


 
So etwas ist mehr oder weniger einfach durch Reduzierung der Reibung zu erreichen. Du steckst ja immer am Anfang Energie in das System, und die wird einfach in eine Drehbewegung umgesetzt, die dann kaum gedämpft ist. Ist im Prinzip wie wenn du ein Fahrrad umdrehst, den Reifen anstößt und dann schaust wie er sich immer weiter dreht. WAU ITS MAGIC 

Der Trick ist einfach Reibungsminimierung. Klemm mal einen kleinen Dynamo oder so dran, dann steht das Ding aber so schnell, so schnell kannst du gar nicht schauen, weil du eben einen Verbraucher drin hast.....

Der Trick hier ist wohl auch die Feder, die die Scheibe nach unten druckt. Damit wird sehr viel Energie in das System gepackt, wodurch kleine Reibungsverluste nicht auffallen über die kurze Zeitspanne. Man sieht ja das er einige Probleme hat den Stift wieder rein zu bekommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dem Threadersteller kann ich noch folgendes empfehlen zu lesen. Gesetzte der Thermodynamik


 
Die gelten aber nur für die klassische Physik und die Quantenphysik schert sich einen Dreck um irgendwelche klassischen "Grenzen". 
Wie eben die Vakuumenergie ja zeigt, das Erzeugen von Energie aus dem Nichts, laut dem ersten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik unmöglich.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Naja, du hast dann aber Teilchen und Antiteilchen. Das wird bischen schwer daraus Energie zu gewinnen 

Und zudem, die halten sich schon an die Gesetze der Thermodynamik, nur hast du halt ne Unschärfe. Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.

Zumindest habe ich das so im Kopf. Haben die Herleitung der QM über die Thermodynamik mal gemacht. Da ging es ganz am Rande auch um so etwas.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, du hast dann aber Teilchen und Antiteilchen. Das wird bischen schwer daraus Energie zu gewinnen



Das ist ja das Dilemma, die Paarteilchen tauchen auf, zerstrahlen und verschwinden wieder, Photonen bleiben übrigt, doch es kommt mal vor, dass ein Teilchen seinen Partner nicht erwischt und nicht zerstrahlen kann, dann wird es ein reales Teilchen mit einer Masse und einer Geschwindigkeit (wo das andere Paarteilchen bleibt, weiß keiner ).



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und zudem, die halten sich schon an die Gesetze der Thermodynamik, nur hast du halt ne Unschärfe. Das ist ein kleiner aber feiner Unterschied.



Ja, der feine Unterschied der Quantenphysik eben, auf der Makrowelt ist das nicht nutzbar, aber es ist halt messbar.


----------



## axel25 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die gelten aber nur für die klassische Physik und die Quantenphysik schert sich einen Dreck um irgendwelche klassischen "Grenzen".
> Wie eben die Vakuumenergie ja zeigt, das Erzeugen von Energie aus dem Nichts, laut dem ersten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik unmöglich.


 
@Skysnake: Mir ist schon klar, was die klassische Physik dazu sagt.
Aber ich lese nicht annäherend 3 Jahre lang Quantis Posts in diesem Forum, umd ass heir nicht zu wissen:



> Die gelten aber nur für die klassische Physik und die Quantenphysik  schert sich einen Dreck um irgendwelche klassischen "Grenzen".
> Wie eben die Vakuumenergie ja zeigt, das Erzeugen von Energie aus dem  Nichts, laut dem ersten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik unmöglich.



BTW, es gibt auch noch freie Energie, die offenbar im Einklang mit der Thermodynamik steht. 
Aber wie das funktionieren soll, weiß keiner von euch?


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Dilemma, die Paarteilchen tauchen auf, zerstrahlen und verschwinden wieder, Photonen bleiben übrigt, doch es kommt mal vor, dass ein Teilchen seinen Partner nicht erwischt und nicht zerstrahlen kann, dann wird es ein reales Teilchen mit einer Masse und einer Geschwindigkeit (wo das andere Paarteilchen bleibt, weiß keiner ).



Das ist nicht wirklich ein Dilemma. Es gibt halt eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, das dies passiert. Das Antiteilchen wird aber schon ein Teilchen treffen und zerstrahlen. Wobei halt so wirklich zerstrahlen ist es ja auch nicht. Es gibt ja meines Wissens nach keinen Gammastrahl dadurch. Die Energie war ja eigentlich nicht da, und nur eine Fluktuation. 

Es wurde ja "einfach" Energie die im Raum war in Teilchen Kurzzeitig umgesetzt. Wirklich dazu oder weg gekommen ist ja nichts. Die Nullpunktsenergie ist ja nicht fix, sondern fluktuiert. Da kann man nichts draus abziehen.



axel25 schrieb:


> @Skysnake: Mir ist schon klar, was die klassische Physik dazu sagt.
> Aber ich lese nicht annäherend 3 Jahre lang Quantis Posts in diesem Forum, umd ass heir nicht zu wissen:


Dann verstehe ich nicht, was du daran nicht verstehst, das es ein Fake ist 



> BTW,  es gibt auch noch  freie Energie,  die offenbar im Einklang mit der Thermodynamik steht.
> Aber wie das funktionieren soll, weiß keiner von euch?


 

Ok, wenn ich es jetzt nicht GANZ falsch verstanden habe, dann ist das einfach die Energie mit der das System Arbeit verrichten kann. Sprich ich heize einen Topf mit Deckel auf und bringe den zum Kochen. Das Wasser wird heiß und es bildet sich ein Druck. Die innere Energie steigt dadurch an. Ebenso die Temperatur (T) und Entropie (S). Da die Sache ein Prozess bei gleichem Volumen ist, steigt die Freie Energie an. Es baut sich halt einfach ein Druck auf. Wenn du jetzt den Deckel abnimmst, wird die freie Energie freigesetzt.

Quanti stimmt doch so oder was meinst du?


----------



## axel25 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



> Die *Freie Energie* _F_ (auch *Helmholtz-Potential*, *helmholtzsche freie Energie* oder *Helmholtz-Energie* nach dem Physiker Hermann von Helmholtz) ist die Energie, die man benötigt, um ein System zu generieren, das bei definierter Temperatur _T_ im thermischen Gleichgewicht mit seiner Umgebung steht.



Hm, hört sich eher so an wie:

Ich habe einen Stoff auf -157°C gekühlt und will ihn in einen Raum stellen, der 20°C , ohne diesen abzukühlen. 
Also heize ich ihn auf, und diese Energie ist soweit ich das verstanden habe, die freie Energie.

Evtl. habe ich es auch nur falsch verstanden.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Ja ist im Prinzip das gleiche mehr oder weniger. OK das BSP war eventuell nicht ganz glücklich, müsste aber glaub ich doch passen. Nur hab ich halt im Prinzip erst ein Ungleichgewicht erstellt.

Ja das trifft es ziemlich genau. Es wird halt Entropie und Temperatur abgezogen von der inneren Energie. 

Am Ende bleibt halt, das es die Energie ist, die ein System verrichten kann.

Was du machst ist die benötigte Energie zu berechnen, um das thermische Gleichgewicht zu erhalten.

Davon musst du aber halt Temperatur und Entropie abziehen. Ergo bleibt noch übrig was das System an Arbeit verrichten kann.

Wir hatten das auch mal in statistischer Mechanik. Ich war da aber am Ende krank geworden und nicht mehr alles mit bekommen, zumal das jetzt auch schon wieder über 1 Jahr her ist 

Aber so irgendwie war das.

Also wirklich nichts sooo spannendes.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wirklich ein Dilemma. Es gibt halt eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit, das dies passiert. Das Antiteilchen wird aber schon ein Teilchen treffen und zerstrahlen. Wobei halt so wirklich zerstrahlen ist es ja auch nicht. Es gibt ja meines Wissens nach keinen Gammastrahl dadurch. Die Energie war ja eigentlich nicht da, und nur eine Fluktuation.



Tja, das ist ja das Dilemma, du weißt nicht, ob sie da ist oder nicht, du musst erst mal nachschauen und dadurch veränderst du das Ergebnis, also ist es eigentlich nicht sicher, was ist.
Wenn sich Teilchen und Anti-Teilchen nicht treffen können, weil das Teilchen schneller weg ist als es zerstrahlen kann (was ist schneller, Lichtgeschwindigkeit oder die schwache Wechselwirkung?), stellt sich für mich eben die Frage: was wird aus dem Anti-Teilchen?



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es wurde ja "einfach" Energie die im Raum war in Teilchen Kurzzeitig umgesetzt. Wirklich dazu oder weg gekommen ist ja nichts. Die Nullpunktsenergie ist ja nicht fix, sondern fluktuiert. Da kann man nichts draus abziehen.



OK, wenn du das weiß und durch Gleichungen erörtern und durch Experimente belegen kannst, hol dir den Nobelpreis ab. 
Aber die Dankesrede nicht abschreiben, sondern selbst verfassen. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Dann verstehe ich nicht, was du daran nicht verstehst, das es ein Fake ist



Tja, wie ich immer gerne und häufig sage, Quanteneffekte kann man nicht auf die Makrowelt übertragen. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ok, wenn ich es jetzt nicht GANZ falsch verstanden habe, dann ist das einfach die Energie mit der das System Arbeit verrichten kann. Sprich ich heize einen Topf mit Deckel auf und bringe den zum Kochen. Das Wasser wird heiß und es bildet sich ein Druck. Die innere Energie steigt dadurch an. Ebenso die Temperatur (T) und Entropie (S). Da die Sache ein Prozess bei gleichem Volumen ist, steigt die Freie Energie an. Es baut sich halt einfach ein Druck auf. Wenn du jetzt den Deckel abnimmst, wird die freie Energie freigesetzt.
> 
> Quanti stimmt doch so oder was meinst du?



Du musst aber erst mal Energie einbringen, ohne geht nichts, ich weiß nicht, wie sich da der Kochtopf selbst hinbringen will.

Und dann fällt mir noch die Idee mit dem LN² Plättchen ein. Man kippt flüssigen Stickstoff in ein Plättchen, welches ja dann -190° hat. Die Frage ist also, wieso bleibt es nicht bei -190° stehen, wenn man das Plättchen in den Raum legt, der flüssige Stickstoff kann ja nicht gasförmig werden, da er eingeschlossen ist, also müsste er kalt bleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, der feine Unterschied der Quantenphysik eben, auf der Makrowelt ist das nicht nutzbar, aber es ist halt messbar.



Selbst wenn man es könnte, würde es nicht obige Scharlatane unterstützen.
Die Quantenmechanik mag stellenweise den zweiten Hauptsatz der Thermodynamik relativieren, da sie Zufallsprozesse mit sinkender Entropie kennt (kein Teilchen -> zwei Teilchen). Aber strenggenommen ist das kein Widerspruch zum zweiten Hauptsatz, denn der macht eine Aussage über ein ganzes System - also über den Durchschnitt eines ganzen Abschnittes, während die gegenläufigen quantenmechanischen Prozesse Einzelfälle sind, die auch nach Gesetzen der Quantenmechanik über längere Zeiträume und bei Beobachtung vieler Orte im Durchschnitt zu Ergebnissen kommen, die zum zweiten Hauptsatz passen.
Der scheinbare Verstoß gegen den ersten Hauptsatz ist noch lächerlicher und nicht mal spezifisch für die Quantenmechanik. Solange Materie ~= Energie ist, ist es die Umwandlung von Materie in Energie und umgekehrt keine Verletzung des ersten Hauptsatzes. Die klassischen Regeln der Thermodynamik werden hier schon bei sehr basaler Physik so erweitert, dass sie weiterhin anwendbar bleiben.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und dann fällt mir noch die Idee mit dem LN² Plättchen ein. Man kippt flüssigen Stickstoff in ein Plättchen, welches ja dann -190° hat. Die Frage ist also, wieso bleibt es nicht bei -190° stehen, wenn man das Plättchen in den Raum legt, der flüssige Stickstoff kann ja nicht gasförmig werden, da er eingeschlossen ist, also müsste er kalt bleiben.


 
Weiß ja nicht, wie der Quantenphysiker das betrachtet, aber für mich kann Druckverflüssigter Stickstoff jede beliebige Temperatur zwischen Gefrier- und kritischem Punkt haben. (jenseits von denen wäre er halt nicht mehr druckver"flüssigt")


----------



## thysol (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und dann fällt mir noch die Idee mit dem LN² Plättchen ein. Man kippt flüssigen Stickstoff in ein Plättchen, welches ja dann -190° hat. Die Frage ist also, wieso bleibt es nicht bei -190° stehen, wenn man das Plättchen in den Raum legt, der flüssige Stickstoff kann ja nicht gasförmig werden, da er eingeschlossen ist, also müsste er kalt bleiben.


 
Schon mal was von einem Dampfkochtopf gehoert? Die Temperatur und der Druck des LN2 wuerde waehrend des ansteigens der Temperatur auch einfach ansteigen. Dadurch steigt der Siedepunkt auch an. Also koennte wie ruyven-macaran bereits gesagt hat das LN2 eine beliebige Temperatur annehmen und trotzdem fluessig bleiben.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Es gibt da auch Grenzen. Theoretisch kannst du den Druck auf Stoffe wie zum Beispiel Helium so weit erhöhen, dass dieser metallische Eigenschaften bekommt. Beispiele hierfür wären theoretische Planeten mit mehreren 100km Wasserhöhe.


----------



## thysol (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



Forseti schrieb:


> Es gibt da auch Grenzen. Theoretisch kannst du den Druck auf Stoffe wie zum Beispiel Helium so weit erhöhen, dass dieser metallische Eigenschaften bekommt. Beispiele hierfür wären theoretische Planeten mit mehreren 100km Wasserhöhe.



Da musste garnicht von virtuellen Planeten reden. Es gibt schon metallischen Wasserstoff auf dem Jupiter.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Stimmt, an Jupiter habe ich gerade gar nicht gedacht. Es ist schon sehr fazinierend, welche Phänomene das Universum hervorgebracht hat


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



thysol schrieb:


> Schon mal was von einem Dampfkochtopf gehoert? Die Temperatur und der Druck des LN2 wuerde waehrend des ansteigens der Temperatur auch einfach ansteigen. Dadurch steigt der Siedepunkt auch an. Also koennte wie ruyven-macaran bereits gesagt hat das LN2 eine beliebige Temperatur annehmen und trotzdem fluessig bleiben.


 
So sieht es aus, das Plättchen würde wahrscheinlich platzen.


----------



## thysol (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So sieht es aus, das Plättchen würde wahrscheinlich platzen.


 
Wuerde ich jetzt auch mal von ausgehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Allerdings habe ich es nie ausprobiert, daher kann ich nicht 100% sicher sein.


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

du könntest das Plättchen in einem unendlich tiefen Ozean versenken, dann kann es nicht platzen, aber der Druck müsste unendlich weiter (das Plättchen wird zusammengedrückt) ansteigen. Bleibt nur das Problem, dass das Wasser irgendwann metallisch wird und das Plättchen dann nicht mehr sinkt


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Wenn der Außendruck zu groß wird, platzt es ebenfalls, bzw. implodiert, aber das LN² würde so oder so entweichen. .


----------



## Forseti (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Da müssten wir mal ein Experiment machen. Am besten wir saugen den gesamten Wasservorrat der Erde ab und bauen daraus eine Wassersäule als Testobjekt


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Wieso?
Einfach in den Marianengraben werfen und gucken, wann Stickstoff aufsteigt.


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Ich denke die 1100bar wird das Plättchen je nach Material noch aushalten. Es gibt ja auch noch Viecher die in solchen Tiefen überleben können.
Die Tatsache, dass Flüssigkeiten und Gase bei hohem Druck metallisch werden, würde man auf dem ersten Blick auch nicht unbedingt erwarten. Vielleicht erlebt man auch hier Überraschungen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn der Außendruck zu groß wird, platzt es ebenfalls, bzw. implodiert, aber das LN² würde so oder so entweichen. .



Implodieren kann nur etwas, dass im inneren einen deutlich niedrigeren Druck aufweist. Dein nicht-Druckfestes Plättchen würde einfach noch flacher gedrückt werden - das aber kontinuierlich.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Einfach in den Marianengraben werfen und gucken, wann Stickstoff aufsteigt.


 
Löslichkeit nicht vergessen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Implodieren kann nur etwas, dass im inneren einen deutlich niedrigeren Druck aufweist. Dein nicht-Druckfestes Plättchen würde einfach noch flacher gedrückt werden - das aber kontinuierlich.


 
Wenn Risse entstehen, entweicht der flüssige Stickstoff. U-Boote implodieren auch nicht so schnell, aber es können Risse entstehen, durch die dann Wasser eindringt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Löslichkeit nicht vergessen.



Wie die Sättigung am Marianengraben aussieht, weiß ich so nicht genau, aber ich denke, dass die Sättigung schon sehr hoch ist.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Also Kohlenstoffdioxid ist da unten auf jeden Fall fest. Auch andere Gase sind da unten fest.

Stickstoff könnte da unten noch immer Gasförmig sein. Bei Normaldruck verflüssigt es sich ja bei 77K. 

Man sollte auch bedenken, das ein Behälter mit einer Flüssigkeit gefüllt kaum zerdrückt werden kann. Flüssigkeiten sind kaum kompressibel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Man sollte auch bedenken, das ein Behälter mit einer Flüssigkeit gefüllt kaum zerdrückt werden kann. Flüssigkeiten sind kaum kompressibel.


 
Sie können einreißen.


----------



## thysol (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Löslichkeit nicht vergessen.


 
Stickstoff ist noch schlechter loeslich in Wasser als Sauerstoff. Keine Ahnung wie viel Stickstoff sich im Wasser aufloesen wuerde bevor es oben ankommt. (Wenn ueberhaupt was ankommt).



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie die Sättigung am Marianengraben aussieht, weiß ich so nicht genau, aber ich denke, dass die Sättigung schon sehr hoch ist.


 
Wuerde ich mal auch sagen da ich kein Tier/Pflanze im Ozean kenne das Stickstoff braucht. Ausserdem ist Wasser im Ozean nahezu immer sehr gesaettigt. Allerdings sei noch dazu gesagt das Stickstoff unter hohem Druck sich besser aufloest als unter niedrigen Druck. Um ehrlich zu sein, keine Ahnung ob der Stickstoff auftauchen wuerde oder nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



thysol schrieb:


> Wuerde ich mal auch sagen da ich kein Tier/Pflanze im Ozean kenne das Stickstoff braucht. Ausserdem ist Wasser im Ozean nahezu immer sehr gesaettigt. Allerdings sei noch dazu gesagt das Stickstoff unter hohem Druck sich besser aufloest als unter niedrigen Druck. Um ehrlich zu sein, keine Ahnung ob der Stickstoff auftauchen wuerde oder nicht.


 
Deswegen hab ich ja auch gesagt, dass man warten und schauen soll, ob Stickstoff aufsteigt.


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

ich glaube man kann nicht mehr von einem Plättchen sprechen, wenn dort so viel Stickstoff drin ist, dass man da in 11km Entfernung noch eine Stickstoffänderung messen könnte


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Wer redet von *einem *Plättchen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie können einreißen.



Sie können nur einreißen, wärend sie komprimiert werden. Wenn der Gegendruck im inneren ~gleich dem Außendruck ist (weil der Inhalt nicht komprimierbar ist), dann reißt da auch nichts.
Allerdings muss man bei 1,1 kbar schon genau gucken, wie unkomprimierbar "unkomprimierbare" Substanzen tatsächlich nicht. Bei Wasser macht das auf alle Fälle schon einen Unterschied, den man bei Messungen berücksichtigen muss.
(täte mich jetzt mal interessieren: Würde eine -bei 1 bar- vollständig wassergefüllte, dünnwandige Glaskugel in 10 km Tiefe bersten?)




thysol schrieb:


> Stickstoff ist noch schlechter loeslich in Wasser als Sauerstoff. Keine Ahnung wie viel Stickstoff sich im Wasser aufloesen wuerde bevor es oben ankommt. (Wenn ueberhaupt was ankommt).



Die Löslichkeit aller Gase steigt mit dem Druck - und es gibt in der Tiefe keine Stickstoffquelle, die dieses zusätzliche Löslichkeitspotential auffüllen würde. Da sollte also extrem viel gelöst werden können.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer redet von *einem *Plättchen?


 
Wenn mans genau nimmt: Du 
Aber selbst wenn du extrem viele nimmst, ändert das nichts. Das Problem ist ja die Verteilung/große Oberfläche. Du willst Gasblasen 11 km durch Wasser bewegen, ohne dass sie in Lösung gehen. Imho nahezu unmöglich. Selbst man nicht mit Plättchen, sondern mit gigantischen Tanks arbeiten würde, wäre die Blase so instabil, dass sie sich nach kurzer Zeit fein verteilen würde -> große Oberfläche, langsame Aufstiegsgeschwindigkeit -> wird nichts.


P.S.:
Da das Eingangsthema ohnehin ziemlich knapp war und wir mitlerweile bei energetischen Prozessen allgemein sind: Schlag mal einer nen guten neuen Titel vor, den ich ergänzen kann.


----------



## Forseti (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass dein Schiff, auf dem du die Messung ausführst sinken würde, wenn eine große Gasblase unter/neben deinem Schiff auftaucht. Da müsstest du schon mit sicheren Bojen messen.
Im Bermudadreieck und anderen Gebieten sinken selbst große Schiffe, weil Methangasblasen aufsteigen und den Auftrieb der Schiffe verändern. Auch Flugzeuge können abstürzen, da sich durch Methan die Dichte der Luft ändert und so die Höhenmessinstrumente falsche Werte angeben. Dies wäre natürlich bei Stickstoff kein Problem.


----------



## Skysnake (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

[Closed]? 

EDIT:

Ich hab mal nach geschaut. Das Kompressionsmodul von Wasser sieht wie folgt aus:

K=-V*dp/dV

K=2,08*10^9 Pa (steigt mit dem Druck) Anmerkung: 1 Pa=10^5 bar

1 meter Wassersäule=9,807*10^3 Pa


-> dV=-V*dp/K

nehmen wir mal 1 Liter Volumen, das ist ne schöne Kugel. Als Tiefe nehmen wir 12.000m 

->dp~1,17684*10^8 Pa

->dV=-1*1,17684*10^8 Pa/2,08*10^9 Pa
->dV~0,056579

Die Volumenänderung beträgt also rund 5,5%. Zum Vergleich, die Volumenänderung durch gefrieren von flüssigem Wasser beträgt rund 9%

Ergo könnte es sein, dass das Glas bricht, ich würde aber nicht darauf wetten. Glas ist ja auch elastisch, kann sich also verformen, und gerade ein dünnes Glas kann dies ohne zu Bersten. Bei einer dickeren Kugel und einem größeren Volumen könnte Sie aber irgendwann sicher brechen.


----------



## Arthuriel (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Hmm, wie wäre es mit "Freie Raumenergie und Quantenphysik" oder "Freie Raumenergie + Diskussion über Quantenphysik"?

Jedoch hätte Skysnakes Vorschlag auch was für sich, wobei ich für "[Achtung: Thread erfordert tiefergehende Physikkenntnisse]" oder [Die Thermodynamik wird hier mal mehr, mal weniger ernst genommen] wäre.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

@skynsake: Das wäre die Alternative - aber i.d.R. versuche ich kontinuierliche Diskussionen am Leben zu erhalten (und hier wurde ja nun wirklich ein Thema abgeschlossen und die Leute interessieren sich für ein neues)

@Forseti: Das im Bermudadreieck sind unbestätigte Theorien. Extrem große Blasen können Schiffen zwar gefährlich werden, wurden afaik bislang aber nur bei fehlgeschlagenen Erdgasbohrungen erreicht. Hübsche "Tests" mit Pressluft, wie sie einige Beiträge zum Bermudadreieck zeigen, funktionieren nur, weil offene kleine Boote zur Hälfte über dem Sprudelfeld sind - so sackt ein Teil des Bootes ein bißchen ab und das aufgewühlte Wasser schwappt rein. Und wie eine Blase entstehen soll, die groß genug ist, um Flugzeugen gefährlich zu werden, hat afaik noch niemand erklärt. (Geschweige denn, wieso eine Methanwolke, die hoch genug konzentriert ist, um Sensoren längere Zeit zu stören, nicht einfach zu einem riesigen Feuerball wird)


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Wie es immer so ist. Der Mensch hat Theorien für fast alles, aber kann nur über wenige Sachen exakte Aussagen treffen 

Womöglich sammelt sich das Gas unter dem Meeresboden, sobald das Methanhydrat zu Methan umwandelt und irgendwann ist der Druck hoch genug und der Boden bricht auf. Dann könnte eine größere Menge Methan auf einmal hochkommen.
Das mit den Methanblasen halte ich für wahrscheinlich, denn es gibt ja Berichte aus der Zeit vom 2. Weltkrieg, wo die Fluginstrumente von einer ganzen Staffel verrückt spielen.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Ruyven, ich hoffe du hast das Update gelesen.

Naja, ich finde der Thread hier ist schon SEHR komisch geworden. Ich versteh auch absolut nicht,was Quanti im Moment mit seinem Stickstoff will 

Freie (Raum-)Energie ist auf jeden Fall totaler Schwachsinn... Da kann man nicht viel zu diskutieren, bzw. was man dazu sagen kann, ist gesagt worden.

Wenn sich ein sinnvolles Thema das halbwegs dazu passt findet ok, aber wir drehen uns hier absolut im Kreis und reden nur Schwachsinn in letzter Zeit zusammen. 

EDIT:

Schiffe+Methan, ja könnte sein, muss aber nicht. Ist aber so ziemlich die realistischste Möglichkeit, die ich kenne.

Flugzeuge+Methan, ähm ja, da kommts jetzt drauf an. Bei niedrig (und ich meine WIRKLICH niedrig) fliegenden Propellorflugzeugen ja gut, könnte eventuell sein. Bei Linienflugzeugen (Düsenjets auf Reisehöhe) ne das glaub ich nicht, linkt unrealistisch. Da sollte es eher dick BOOOOOMMM machen wie Ruyven schon angesprochen hat.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Ein Perpetuum mobile ist in unserer Atmosphäre mit den uns bekannten Dimensionen unerreichbar.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Ein Perpetuum mobile ist in unserer Atmosphäre mit den uns bekannten Dimensionen unerreichbar.


 
Nicht nur in unserer, sondern in JEDER! Wenn man es genau nimmt sogar überall. Punkt aus fertig. Selbst ein Raumfahrzeug, das dich von X nach Y bringt ist keins, da es sich ganz schlicht und ergreifend an die Energie- und Impulserhaltung hält


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch absolut nicht,was Quanti im Moment mit seinem Stickstoff will



Versenken wollte ich den Stickstoff ja auch nie, nur wollte ich den kalten Stickstoff in Plättchen packen, damit er kalt bleibt, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht, verdammte Thermodynamik. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Freie (Raum-)Energie ist auf jeden Fall totaler Schwachsinn... Da kann man nicht viel zu diskutieren, bzw. was man dazu sagen kann, ist gesagt worden.



Jop, dazu muss man nichts mehr sagen.



Skysnake schrieb:


> EDIT:
> 
> Schiffe+Methan, ja könnte sein, muss aber nicht. Ist aber so ziemlich die realistischste Möglichkeit, die ich kenne.
> 
> Flugzeuge+Methan, ähm ja, da kommts jetzt drauf an. Bei niedrig (und ich meine WIRKLICH niedrig) fliegenden Propellorflugzeugen ja gut, könnte eventuell sein. Bei Linienflugzeugen (Düsenjets auf Reisehöhe) ne das glaub ich nicht, linkt unrealistisch. Da sollte es eher dick BOOOOOMMM machen wie Ruyven schon angesprochen hat.



Was ist aber mit den "Monsterwellen", die so um Umlauf sind, bzw. von denen einige Schiffskapitäne berichten?
Das mit dem Bermuda Dreieck ist meiner Meinung eh nur Zufall, klar kann es da geologische Aktivitäten geben, man müsste es halt noch mehr erforschen aber so tief ist das Meer da auch nicht, wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Du meinst Kawensmänner. Ja die sind auch eine Möglichkeit, wird aber glaub ich wegen der Geologischen Fomration (Inseln oder whot ever) meines Wissens nach dort nicht für sooo wahrscheinlich gehalten. Aber ja Kawensmänner isnd schon eine Möglichkeit, die gibt es aber mehr oder weniger überall, und im Bermuda-Dreieck soll es ja gehäuft sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Ich hab letztens eine Doku gesehen, bei der halt auch Schiffsbesatzungen gefragt worden und die berichteten von einer großen Welle, die über das Wasser lief und das Schiff auf der Seite getroffen hat, wodurch es dann gekentert ist.
Das war ein normales Frachtschiff, also nicht die riesen Teile, aber doch groß genug, als dass man davon ausgehen sollte, dass dem Schiff ein hoher Wellengang nichts anhaben kann.
Theorien gibts natürlich, wie sie entstehen, aber leider keine Vorhersagen.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Naja, vor 1-2 Jahren hat es ja einen größeren Kreuzfahrtliner erwischt. Da hats die Scheiben an der Front zerbröselt. War auch recht groß in den Medien damals. War glaub ich auch mit einer der ersten Videobeweise für Kawenzmänner wenn ich mich recht erinnere  (btw. war glaub ich im Mittelmeer  also wo, wo man wirklich nicht denkt, das so etwas passieren kann, selbst wenn man glaubte, das es die Dinger gibt)

Seit dem trauen sich auch mehr Schifffahrtsleute darüber zu sprechen. Vorher wurden die ja immer für balla balla gehalten


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

aber die Wellen sind nicht hoch genug um selbst niedrigfligende Flugzeuge zu versenken. Da müsste schon eine besondere Welle entstehen 
Man vermutet ja, dass ein Teil von LaPalma beim nächsten Erdbeben oder Vulkanausbruch ins Meer rutscht und dann einen 900m Tsunami erzeugt. Der Tsumani wäre dann auch an der amerikanischen Küste noch 30m hoch


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Ein Erdbeben vor der Küste Seattles (geht man von den Experten aus) würde einen Tsunami erzeugen, gegen den der in Japan und 2004 in Indonesien nur ein kleines Plätschern ist. Der würde bis zu den Rocky Mountains reichen.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

die Rocky Mountains sind ja bis zu 6.194m hoch. Wie würde denn so ein hoher Tsumani ausgelöst? Oder meinst du der Tsunami würde die Ausläufer davon erreichen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Kein Tsunami kann die Rocky überspülen, aber der Tsunami würde eben bis dahin reichen.
Schon mal die Microsoft Aktien verkloppen... 

Ist genau wie mit dem Supervulkan unter dem Yellowstone Nationalpark. Wenn der mal hochgeht, ist halb Nordamerika weg.
Und wenn dann noch der La-Garita Supervulkan (in Colorado) mit ausbricht, ist auch Mexiko mit weg.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Die Chance das ich den Yellowstone Ausbruch erlebe ist leider unter 3%


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Es könnte schon Morgen losgehen, niemand kann das vorher sagen.


----------



## steinschock (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Wiso  bock auf Nuclearen Winter, aber vieleich hast du ja Glück ist ja seit 60000Jahren überfällig.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Es zeigt nur, wie hilflos die Menschen sind, wenn es um Naturkatastrophen geht.
Hat man ja erst kürzlich in den USA gesehen, wo ein Wirbelsturm eine Kleinstadt zerstört hat.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Ich denke mal der Vulkan wird sich vorher durch viele starke Erdbeben ankündigen. Es bebt ja jetzt schon x mal am Tag aber nur schwach (um Magnitude 3 in etwa).

Bock auf den Untergang Amerikas trifft es wohl eher. Ich habe nichts gegen die Amerikaner, aber ihre Politik und Doppelmoral kotzt mich an 
Da nehme ich doch ein paar Jahre nuklearen Winter gerne in Kauf für diese Genugtuung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Keine Ahnung, wie er sich ankündigt, wenn du es weißt, hol dir den Nobelpreis ab. 

Derzeit ist es so, dass sich die Erdplatten im Yellowstone Park heben und senken und zwar mehr als jemals zuvor registriert. Bedeutet also, dass es darunter gewaltig rumort. Aber ob das jetzt auch bedeutet, dass es in den nächsten 100 Jahren zu einem Ausbruch kommt, weiß niemand.

Ich fand damals eine Sendung von Joachim Bublath sehr geil (Abenteuer Forschung, ZDF), wo er Würfel im Studio hatte, die die Menge an ausgebrochenen Masse der Vulkane widerspiegeln sollte. Der Mount St. Helens war darunter, den Würfel hatte er in der Hand. Der Würfel zum Pinatubo stand auf dem Tisch, der war ungefähr 5x größer als der des St. Helens.
Dann sagte er, dass der Würfel des Yellowstone Park Vulkans nicht ins Studio passt.


----------



## steinschock (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

 Bei Yello ist das nicht Amerikas Problem.

Die Frage ist eher ob es überhaupt überlebende geben wird, man geht von mindestens 7Jahre Winter aus, Weltweit.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Klar wird es Überlebende geben, zur Not durch Kannibalismus.

Was soll ich mit einem Nobelpreis? Die Info gibt es nur für die bedingungslose Kapitulation der USA


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



steinschock schrieb:


> Bei Yello ist das nicht Amerikas Problem.



So ein Ausbruch hätte aber weltweite Auswirkungen.


----------



## steinschock (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



steinschock schrieb:


> :
> 
> Die Frage ist eher ob es überhaupt überlebende geben wird, man geht von mindestens 7Jahre Winter aus, Weltweit.


 

Wenn dann schon alles zitieren


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Aber zuerst ist es Amerikas Problem, die weltweiten Auswirkungen dauern ja, aber Nordamerika ist ja auf einen Schlag halb weg.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Ja, da wäre schon ein größeres Stück Nordamerika von Kanderas (oder wie die auch immer grad nochmals heißen) Betroffen, und so 5-50 Meter Vulkanasche sind auch nicht gerade prickelnd, zumal man durch die Asche krank wird. Gibt ja Fossilien, die eine besondere Knochenverändernde Krankheit haben, die durch Vulkanasche verursacht wird.

Aber unsere lieben Vulkane sind es ja nicht ein mal allein.

Im Prinzip kann uns JEDE Sekunde ein Gammastrahlenblitz einer Supernove treffen. Tja, dann gibt es auf der Erde kein Leben mehr, wenn das Ding nah genug ist, und nah genug ist wirklich SEHR weit weg. Glaub 50-100 Lichtjahre sind immer noch tödlich.  Wie weit ist auch egal, es gibt genug Sonnen in der Nähe, die uns grillen könnten 

Asteroiden sind auch nett. Da fragt man sich auch, was schlimmer ist, einer ins Meer und Tsunami, oder auf Land und Feuerstürme+"nuklearer" Winter durch den aufgewirbelten Staub 

Und btw. wir müssen gar nicht nach Amerika schauen. In Deutschland haben wir in der Eifel etc. auch genug Vulkane, die noch aktiv sind. Da steigt Methan etc. auf. Heise Quellen und Schlammlöcher gibt es auch. Die sind btw auch schon sehr lange überfällig. 

Tja wir könnten alle in der nächsten Sekunde ausgelöscht werden, und da sind irgendwelche Seuchen oder menschliche Faktoren wie ABC-Waffen etc noch gar nicht enthalten


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Es würde auch eine Hypernova reichen, die über 5000 Lichtjahre weg ist.
Eta Carinae ist ein Kandidat dafür. Der Stern könnte schon längst zu einer Hypernova geworden sein, da er bis zu 10000 Lichtjahre entfernt ist 
Aber generell bringt ein Gammablitz nicht alles direkt um, erst wird die Atmosphäre zerstört, alle Moleküle werden zu freien Radikalen. Man vermutet, dass eins der großen Massenausterben von einem Gammastrahlblitz ausgelöst wurde.


----------



## Skysnake (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Naja, kommt halt drauf an, wie nah. Wenn zu nah, ist alles sofort weg. Wenn weiter weg, ist die Azonschicht futsch, auch nicht gut, und wenn RICHTIG weit weg, passiert wenig-gar nichts.

Kommt halt absolut auf die Entfernung, wobei eher die Intensität an, welche ja aber mit steigender Entfernung ab nimmt.

Aber danke für den Hinweis mit den 5k Lichtjahren. Ich wusste auf jeden Fall noch, das es SCHEIS weit weg sein kann um uns noch immer auszulöschen


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Ja aber bei einer Supernova/Hypernova werden ja nur zwei Strahlenjets an den Polen ausgestoßen. Die Chance, dass einer der Jets genau auf die Erde gerichtet sind, ist gering.
Aber der Grund wieso die so weit Entfernt sein können ist, dass ein Gammablitz die Energie hat, welche die Sonne über mehrere Millionen Jahre abgibt und das sind bekanntlich 3,5*10^9kg pro Sekunde. Da bleibt auch nach vielen Lichtjahren noch genug Intensität übrig um zumindest die Atmosphäre zu brutzeln 
Ich glaube einzelne Photonen können dabei Energien von bis zu 10^28 eV erreichen, was umgerechnet 445 KWh sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist eben gering, so viele superschweren Sterne gibts in unserer Nähe nicht, weil die Nebel, in denen die Sterne entstehen, alle weiter weg sind.
Da wird die Erde eher von einem Asteroiden der Größe Texas getroffen.


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Die Chance, dass uns vor dem Ende der Sonne noch ein Gammablitz trifft, wird auf mindestens 50% geschätzt


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Woher hast du das denn?
Schall und Rauch?


----------



## Forseti (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*

Kann man sich selbst ausrechnen, wenn man die Menge der Sterne in einem Radius von 5000 Lichtjahre abschätzt. So ein Gammablitz weitet sich ja wie ein Laserstrahl mit der Distanz auf und deckt dann immer größere Bereiche ab, wobei natürlich auch die Intensität abnimmt


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



Forseti schrieb:


> Kann man sich selbst ausrechnen, wenn man die Menge der Sterne in einem Radius von 5000 Lichtjahre abschätzt.


 
Nö, das reicht eben nicht, für so einen Stern braucht es bestimmte Voraussetzungen und die sind in der Nähe nicht erfüllt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Freie (Raum-)Energie*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, kommt halt drauf an, wie nah. Wenn zu nah, ist alles sofort weg. Wenn weiter weg, ist die Azonschicht futsch, auch nicht gut, und wenn RICHTIG weit weg, passiert wenig-gar nichts.



Für "alles sofort weg" müsste die Energie ausreichen, um einen Felsblock von der Größe der Erde zu zerstören. Es gab nur einen "Stern", der so eine Energie aufbringen konnte - "Vor langer Zeit, in einer Galaxie, weit, weit entfernt..."
Ein Gammablitz könnte vielleicht schwerwiegende Veränderungen in der Athmosphäre auf der der Quelle zugewandten Seite der Erdkugel auslösen.
Aber freie Radikale bleiben nicht lange freie, schädliche Verbindungen erwischen nicht alle und eine Reduzierung der Ozonmenge um 50% wäre a) reversibel und b) für viele Organismen egal (weil sie sich eh nicht unter freiem Himmel aufhalten c) für viele andere eine gewisse Zeit tollerierbar. Auf Artebene würde ich sagen: Wenns die Menschheit stark genug schädigt, wäre die Bilanz für die meisten anderen Lebewesen neutral.

P.S.: Ich versuchs jetzt mal mit nem neuen Titel.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

Der neue Titel ist gut 

Ruyven, ich bezog mich da auch ganz egoistisch und selbstherrlich allein auf die Menschheit und höher entwickelte Tiere.

Klar, wenn das Ding weit genug weg ist, passiert gar nichts. Es gibt aber schon eine nicht zu vernachlässigende Wahrscheinlichkeit, (jetzt verglichen mit Asteroideneinschlägen, die die Menschheit ausrotten könnten) das uns eben einer mit der Stärke trifft, das die Ozonschicht halt komplett weg ist, oder die Lebewesen so großen Strahlenmengen ausgesetzt sind, das Sie daran in kurzer Zeit krepieren. 

Btw. ob die Menschheit komplett ausgelöscht ist, oder nur noch einige hundert oder tausend überleben vernachlässige ich. Hab da zu wenig Hoffnung, das genau ICH dann unter den Glücklichen bin


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

Ich hab das auch als Antwort auf "dann gibts kein Leben mehr" formuliert 
Und, egal wie stark das Ding ist, es wird nicht die ganze Ozonschicht zerstören und alle Lebewesen zu Tode strahlen. Denn 50% befinden sich jeweils unerreichbar auf der anderen Seite des Planetens und ein erheblicher Teil auf der zugewandten Seite zumindest unter einigen Metern Wasser oder Feststoff.
Für die Menschheit am bedrohlichsten dürfte der extrem Produktionseinbruch der Biosphäre sein, wenn die UV-Dosis wirklich für längere Zeit um (wieviel sinds eigentlich bei 50% weniger Ozon?)% steigt und ggf. die Landvegetation auf der zugewandten Seite direkt eingeht (wobei Pflanzen wirklich extrem viel einstecken können). Es würden mit Sicherheit mehr Leute verhungern, als an Strahlung sterben. Und wenn erstmal das globale kulturelle und wirtschaftliche System unter diesem Schock zusammenbricht, hat das weitere schwere Auswirkungen auf die Menschheit.

Aber all das sind Mechanismen, die nicht annähernd bis an den Rand der Arterhaltung einer global verbreiteten Spezies wirken. (die Arten, die nur auf der betroffenen Hemisphäre vorkamen, haben natürlich verschissen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

So kann man das nicht sehen, Ozon entsteht ja auch durch energiereiche Strahlung.


----------



## Skysnake (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

Quanti, die Gammastrahlung ist aber so Energiereich, die zerfetzt dir dein Ozon wenn es damit wechselwirkt.

Das ist halt auch das Problem ruyven. Wenn das Ding wirklich sehr "nah" ist, dann kann es schon sein, das wirklich alles weg ist. Die Energiedichten sind da teils so gewaltig, das kann man sich nicht mehr wirklich vorstellen. Ich hab dazu mal einen Beitrag gelesen, ist schon scheise 

Zum Glück sind die Gammastrahlenexplosionen nicht so häufig und decken halt nur einen VERDAMMT kleinen Raumwinkel ab. Gaswolken etc. tun auch ihr übriges dazu. Ich mach mir da allgemein eher Sorgen, das uns die Tuberkulose oder sonst ein multipel resistenter Erreger wegrafft, da die DEPPEN von Ärzten für jeden SCHEIS Antibiotika verschreiben, und die noch VIEL GRÖSSEREN DEPPEN von Patienten die dann nicht bis zum Ende durch nehmen, sondern zu früh absetzen...... Da bekomme ich das


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Quanti, die Gammastrahlung ist aber so Energiereich, die zerfetzt dir dein Ozon wenn es damit wechselwirkt.



Schon klar, aber wie lange dauert so ein Gammablitz?
eine milliardstel Sekunde oder 4 Wochen?


----------



## Skysnake (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

Sehr kurz. Aber wenn die Leistung hoch genug ist, deponierst du noch immer genug Energie im Gewebe etc. Vor allem wenn so ein Gammaquant mit DNA ww, dann ist die aber garantiert hin.

Du weißt doch selbst, das einige Sievert schon potenziell tödlich sind. Was war die Grenze wo man vom sicheren Tod ausgehen kann? 5Sv? Wenn da wirklich hoch energetische Strahlung kommt, dann haste die 5 Sv aber unter Umständen auch in der kurzen Zeitspanne voll.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

Das müsste man halt mal ausrechnen.
Ab 200keV wird elektromagnetische Strahlung als Gammastrahlung bezeichnet.
Bisher hat man Gammastrahlung mit ein paar Hundert TeV gemessen, höher bisher noch nicht.
Die Wellenlänge beträgt, wenn ich nicht irre, so um 10 hoch -12 Meter.

Ich hab ja schon mal die Frage gestellt, kann eine elektromagnetische Welle so kurz werden wie die Planck Länge?
Und welche Energie hätte sie dann?
Was passiert, wenn sie kürzer wird?

Du bist doch noch bei der Uni, hau mal deinen Professor an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

Die Dauer bewegt sich laut Wiki typischerweise im Bereich von ein paar Sekunden für die hochenergetischen, bei Leistungen bis in den MeV Bereich.
Also nichts mit Plancklänge 




Skysnake schrieb:


> Das ist halt auch das Problem ruyven. Wenn das Ding wirklich sehr "nah" ist, dann kann es schon sein, das wirklich alles weg ist. Die Energiedichten sind da teils so gewaltig, das kann man sich nicht mehr wirklich vorstellen. Ich hab dazu mal einen Beitrag gelesen, ist schon scheise



Ich wiederhole nochmal:
Elektromagnetische Strahlungsimpulse, die (durchschnittlich) 7000 - 8000 km Gestein durschlagen (bzw. pulverisieren, denn diese Wärmeentwicklung auf den ersten paar 1000 km würde kein Planet verkraften), gehören in Star Wars - aber nicht in seriöse Beiträge.
(zur Orientierung: seriöse Studien kommen für die Zerstörung Aldaraans auf 1E38 J, Gammablitze werden mit insgesamt 1E44 angegeben. Es müsste also ein Millionstel der Energie, die bei der Explosion entsteht, auf die Erde konzentriert werden. D.h. umgekehrt die Energie müsste sich auf eine Fläche ~10 mal größeren Durchmessers verteilen, als die Sonne. Ausgehend von einer Strahlenquelle mit dem Durchmesser der Sonne und einem hochfokussierten Strahlungskegel von 2° Weite komme ich auf einen Abstand von gut 180 Gm zum explodierenden Stern. Wenn die Sonne so einen Strahl aussenden würde, wäre der Mars bereits in Sicherheit. Wenn die komplette Sonnenmasser zerstrahlt und in einen Strahl gesteckt werden würde, würde sich Pluto drüber kaputtlachen.
Und ihr habt Angst vor Sternen in anderen Galaxiearmen  )


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Dauer bewegt sich laut Wiki typischerweise im Bereich von ein paar Sekunden für die hochenergetischen, bei Leistungen bis in den MeV Bereich.
> Also nichts mit Plancklänge


 
Ein paar MeV kannst du doch in der Pfeife rauchen, da kann man ja künstlich deutlich mehr Energie in einen Gammaquant stecken.
Jeder Teilchenbeschleuniger schafft das im Handumdrehen und ich hab noch keine Abdeckung eines Teilchenbeschleunigers gesehen, die zerbröselt ist, weil hoch energiereiche Strahlung darauf getroffen ist.

Trotzdem bleibt aber die Frage nach der Plancklänge und Energie, die ein Quant bei so einer Frequenz hätte.
Ich werde das mal versuchen in Erfahrung zu bringen. 
(da die Physik Studenten das ja nicht hinbekommen, muss ein Abbrecher das wieder machen. )


----------



## Skysnake (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

@Ruyven:

Ich hab noch mal nachgeschaut. Da sollte wirklich nichts mehr durch kommen. Habs mal mit den Wirkungsquerschnitten von niedrigen Energien mir angeschaut. Da kommt wirklich SEHR viel weniger an. Weniger als 10^-100 vom Anfangswert, wenn ich richtig gerechnet habe. Ist aber halt der Wirkungsquerschnitt für Aluminium bei 10 MeV gewesen. Also nicht wirklich viel. Keine Ahnung wie sich der genau bei höheren Energien noch weiter entwickelt. Spielt aber eigentlich auch keine Rolle. Die Abschwächung ist groß genug, selbst wenn man die Sekundärstrahlung etc. berücksichtigt, sollte das nicht mehr relevant sein. 

Also die Rückseite ist geschützt. Nach dem was ich so überschlagen habe, sollte aber bis zu einigen Kilometer tiefe die Strahlendosis groß genug sein um Schäden verursachen zu können. 

Wiki meint dazu btw. Das man davon ausgeht, das Ereignisse, die weiter als 3000 Lichtjahre entfernt sind keine Gefahr mehr darstellen. Zu möglichen Schäden wird gemeint, das durch die Zerstörung der Ozonschicht die Weltbevölkerung auf 10% sinken könnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

Auch wenn eine Hälfte der Erde im Schatten liegt, bedeutet das ja nicht, dass sie davon nicht betroffen wird. Ist der Gammablitz einige Sekunden aktiv und zerstört die Atmosphäre, z.b. heizt sie sich auf, dehnt sie sich auch aus, wahrscheinlich werden starke Wirbelstürme entstehen, die eben auch die "Schatten"seite betreffen.

Die gleiche Frage gibts ja auch zu Gravitationswellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

Das sind dann halt die Folgeschäden. Aber aufgrund der relativ guten Transmission durch die Athmosphäre dürfte recht viel Energie wohl in den Boden gehen und allgemein ist Luft träge und die Aufheizung nicht punktförmig - keine guten Vorraussetzungen für sehr starke, großräumige Stürme. Die befürchte Auslöschung der Ozonschicht ist jedenfalls nicht möglich, denn 50% liegen im Strahlungsschatten und was anderes als Strahlung kann es nicht zerstören.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

Die Frage ist nun, wie lange dauern die Gammablitze an, bzw. wie viel Energie bedarf es, die Meere der Erde aufzuheizen?
Was warmes Wasser so an Luftmassen in Bewegung setzen kann, sieht man ja immer wieder.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

gut 4 Joule pro g&K. Gehen wir von effektiv etwas weniger als die Hälfte der globalen Wassermassen aus, also 0,6 Mrd. m³, wären wir also bei 2,4E15 J pro K. Sind zwar Größenordnungen weniger, als obige Summe, aber immer noch extrem viel Energie, die man in den Ozean stecken müsste, um eine Temperaturänderung zu erreichen. Und selbst dann wäre diese global - durch warmes Wasser verursachte Luftbewegungen spielen sich aber in Größenordnungen von wenigen 1000 km maximal ab. Wenn du eine ganze Hemisphäre gleichmäßig erhitzt, würde sich nur an den Rändern ein Temperaturunterschied und somit nur da starke Ausgleichsbewegungen ergeben.
Und wie schon erwähnt: Die starken Gammablitze mit sehr harter Strahlung sind kurz. Typischerweise <2 s laut Wikipedia und das mit eher steilen Flanken. Selbst das Nachglühen des bislang stärksten war kaum 30 s sichtbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: naturwissenschaftliche Erklärung, Deutung oder Widerlegung diverser Phänomene, Theorien und Konzepte (ex "Freie (Raum-)Energie")*

Trotzdem wird versucht, ein Artensterben, das es mal gab, damit zu erklären.


----------

